# Anti_Paedocommunion Series Part 2



## Robert Truelove (Oct 28, 2007)

*Anti-Paedocommunion Series Part 2*

The second message in my Anti-Paedocommunion series was delivered today and is now online. This second part is dealing with 1 Corinthians 11 and interacts with the faulty hermeneutics employed by paedocommunists in regards to 1 Corinthians 11:17-34. 

You can listen to it and download the outline at Christ Reformed Church | Sermons & Audio.


----------

